# Westminster Video



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

How exciting!! and some names from this website
too!!

The Westminster Kennel Club | Videos


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting this! I don't know how one can be chosen they're all so beautiful!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

It's funny how all the women look the same LOL Why do they pick up the dog by the leash around the neck, and why do they put the brushes and leashes in their mouths? 

Does anyone know which dog Tonia was showing? I thought he or she was perfect!


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

Here are the results

The Westminster Kennel Club | 2014 Breed Results: Maltese


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

WOOOOHOOOOOO CLOUD CLAN!!!!!! Way to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, callen. All fabulous dogs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that was exciting to see faces we know, wow! thanks for posting.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Totally awesome


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

spookiesmom said:


> WOOOOHOOOOOO CLOUD CLAN!!!!!! Way to go!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, I was very proud of Charm. She did great for such a young dog at such a big show. I was more nervous than she was of course. This was the first time I have shown at Westminster. 

The results on the Westminster website are wrong. 
Veni was BOB, 
Adele was BOS, 
OhSo was Select, 
La Ti Da was Select Bitch 

And Smarty and Hank both took AOMs. 

I hope I am not leaving anyone off as they did in the results.


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

I was sending you good Karma bc you are such a sweet person, Carina, and always ready to help others!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

What I think is gross is when they take the bait out of their mouth to give the dog. Did anyone else notice?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, nothing against La Ti Da but I personally think that I have some women in my life that are the Select Bitch. bwhahahaha


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

saw this today 
See 22 pampered Westminster pooches who are having a better hair day than you | Dallas-Fort Worth Events and Entertainment News - GuideLive


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats Carina! Watched the entire video , love to see all those gorgeous fluffs!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Carina, so very proud and happy for you, congratulations!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ann Mother said:


> What I think is gross is when they take the bait out of their mouth to give the dog. Did anyone else notice?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've done that, not a big deal. It's only a big deal when I forget and it's LIVER (bleh). The dogs don't care! Sometimes you need your hands free and it saves having to fumble in your pocket or inside your bra :thumbsup:

Unfortunately for Carina, the other class dogs (non-champions) did not show so there were no points, since she was the only one. I had Steve (Ch Bellarata's Captain America) entered in Bred by Exhibitor but he finished his championship after the entries closed so I moved him up to Best of Breed and Marina showed him. He was the youngest dog in the maltese ring and I was very happy with how non-affected he was! That is a very busy, exhausting and loud show so if they can show well there, they can handle it anywhere.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow... just... WOW! :cheer:

Looks to me like Steve and Charm have a wonderful career ahead of them! Carina... yes, that is most definitely a "Million Dollar Smile" she's got there! 

Congratulations to all!


----------

